# CD Pressing & Duplication service in Canada?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We are just finishing up recording our first full length album and looking into options to get it pressed and duplicated. Looking at a small run of 250-500 CDs as this is our first album and not sure how many we'll actually sell.

We would like to do it properly and have them pressed and not CD-Rs. Also options for getting the full package like jewel cases etc done up.

What have you guys used and where you happy with them?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

If you change your mind about getting dupes made on CD-R then get hold of Ted in Mitchell, ON. http://www.schinbeinsmusic.ca/index.html , great guy and will work to get what you want done at a decent price. Will help with artwork and printing too. Tell him Jim Dockrell sent you (that's me).


----------



## ChrisManuel (Aug 7, 2010)

Precision Disc in Vancouver does good work at good prices. I've done both CDs and DVDs with them. They offer an eco case that is a nice looking package. They can receive masters via FTP upload - both art and audio/video.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ball Media in Brantford do a great job, very professional.

http://ballmedia.com/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You may want to up your quantity to 1000. It will likely be the same price or so close as 250 or 500 that it will only make sense to produce an extra 500.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Indiepool did a good job for me.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't even bother with CD's, Vast Majority of Music Listeners use iPods if that, Most will use their Phone

Get on itunes:
http://www.songcastmusic.com/info/?gclid=CIDk-oOtrbcCFQSZ4AodJkYAOw
or 
http://ca.tunecore.com/


They each have download Gift Card options you can order & sell.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Don't even bother with CD's, Vast Majority of Music Listeners use iPods if that, Most will use their Phone
> 
> Get on itunes:
> http://www.songcastmusic.com/info/?gclid=CIDk-oOtrbcCFQSZ4AodJkYAOw
> ...



I agree with this, and probably will not release another "physical" cd/recording. However you may want to do a short run for some live events, or for radio people who still insist on a physical copy. For that I recommend IndiePool, as they have always worked well with/for my projects. Good luck!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess some people still like printing their pictures and reading paper books. In much the same way some people still want a physical disc or record.

i wonder whT the cost of releasing vinyl is these days.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I guess some people still like printing their pictures and reading paper books. In much the same way some people still want a physical disc or record.
> 
> i wonder whT the cost of releasing vinyl is these days.



Not to be flip.... but Who else besides a niche market of Music buyers go for that anymore?
We are De-volving into a return of the 40's-50's Era when Artists only released singles and not full length Albums.
Been happening for a number of years now.

THe Formula has returned:
1) Release Single
2) Promote and see what happens.
3a) If step 1 sucessful, Go to 3b. If not, Repeat Step 1
3b) Promote Follow-up single
4) Release Follow up single.
5) Promote & Club tour.
6) Release Full length Album when people are finally Screaming for it.
7) Repeat Step 1 as many times as necessary to achieve International fame and Music Hall of Fame Status.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

We're pressing cassettes with download codes inside. I have noticed many bands selling them over the last five years. Pure novelty factor and dead cheap in comparison to CDs or vinyl.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I guess some people still like printing their pictures and reading paper books. In much the same way some people still want a physical disc or record.
> 
> i wonder whT the cost of releasing vinyl is these days.


Where is this magical place you speak of? Is it a nursing home? (I still buy paper books FWIW)

Vinyl starts around $600 for 100 12" records with plain labels and sleeves. There's also the additional cost of vinyl mastering though.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Where is this magical place you speak of? Is it a nursing home? (I still buy paper books FWIW)
> 
> Vinyl starts around $600 for 100 12" records with plain labels and sleeves. There's also the additional cost of vinyl mastering though.



I'm pretty accepting of digital technology in that I almost never print pictures and have all my music on iTunes now and do the same with books and audio books, but it's surprising how many people still seem to want printed pics and paper books. In fact there have been threads about this on this site.

I think I would consider vinyl if I produced another album, if only for the superior audio quality.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Not to be flip.... but Who else besides a niche market of Music buyers go for that anymore?
> We are De-volving into a return of the 40's-50's Era when Artists only released singles and not full length Albums.
> Been happening for a number of years now.
> 
> ...


That "niche market" seems to be gaining some momentum. The selection of vinyl available is growing.

I suppose if you're still living the dream and hope to be a rock star someday vinyl may not be a good strategy, but if you want great sound and a memorable record.....


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't sell thousands of CDs but I find that most people buying my music are opting for the CD instead of a download. I would say the ratio is 2 to 1 in favor of the CD. If you don't want to spend thousands of dollars getting CDs replicated (and risk getting stuck with most of them), you can opt for duplication instead. You can get them in any quantity from Kunaki, they look as good as any commercial release, you don't need to invest a lot of money and you have CDs for those who want them.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

As I said earlier, Ted will dupe them, and they are to red book quality. A buck per, order 100 or so at a time as you sell.


----------



## arketah1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Toogy said:


> We are just finishing up recording our first full length album and looking into options to get it pressed and duplicated. Looking at a small run of 250-500 CDs as this is our first album and not sure how many we'll actually sell.
> 
> We would like to do it properly and have them pressed and not CD-Rs. Also options for getting the full package like jewel cases etc done up.
> 
> What have you guys used and where you happy with them?


 Where have you hunt so far. I always prefer to take the service advantages of Putitoncd is so cheap and satisfactorily. 
Hoping till now now you recovered from this issue if not then may also search about them.
Cd Disc Duplication


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I've known a few friends bands who've recorded albums and done large CD pressings (in the past few years) and in every case 95% of these CD's now sit collecting dust underneath a band members bed. Yes there's a need for a physical format, for that a recommend vinyl since you can smaller runs and it's a neat gimmick. If they sell out and you think you've got a lot of demand then get a bigger run. But itunes and other digital distribution should be your primary medium of distribution these days, at least this is how I would do it.


----------

